
How to track employees without becoming a corporate ‘Big Brother’ - BallinBige
https://beesha.re/monitoring-employees-crossing-red-line
======
elena_brz
Time tracking is ok, I use it, it's even useful, but screen capturing sickens
me...really? forcing your employees or freelancers to capture screenshots?

